# I broke my own record......



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

So, one week to go for my first craft show thingy, and I ended up selling the majority of my bowls to a local store on Thursday.

Plan was 30 in 3 days, I got 15 assembled today.

LOL, I'm a machine.

Honestly, while yes these bowls are nice, they are really just mass produced bowls.

Total man hours thus far...11





























Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a lot of bowls...


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Ill pump the other 15-20 out tomorrow, I did a big glue up for the bases earlier .

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

:laughing::laughing: I'm lucky to do two or three small things a day before wandering off to do something else.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice, that's a lot of turning! How is the tutorial coming along for making one of these?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I am thrashed. However I got almost all of the bowls glued up, some small ones to, most of the bases, only got to put one on the lathe, I'm just beat. Ill get some pics tomorrow for sure.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Is it still fun your you?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

clpead said:


> Is it still fun your you?



Of course it is. Yes, pumping out 20+ Stave bowls in a weekend to sell the next weekend is A. a challenge itself, B. variations in design and changes do create unique bowls, and C. there is a metric ton of math needed, and I find that just as much fun. A bonus would be that the sometimes "accidental" bowl comes out, ie; I must have knocked my sled out of alignment, so I grabbed some scrap cherry, made adjustments, ran that piece through and taped the pieces up, was a cool little low profile bowl. I then grabbed all sorts of scrap pieces I otherwise wouldnt have used, in the end I got 10 small low profile bowls out of a small correction I needed to do.

I am trying.....to turn my hobby into an income source due to the time I have, and the fact I have all the tools, I just work myself to hard at times, not taking breaks when I should, I will work 30 hours straight before realizing I just did.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm glad, I would like to turn it into some extra income at some point as well. Working on becoming proficient right now.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

oldmacnut said:


> I am trying.....to turn my hobby into an income source due to the time I have, and the fact I have all the tools, I just work myself to hard at times, not taking breaks when I should, I will work 30 hours straight before realizing I just did.


Very nice work and good luck with it all. I just wanted to give some advice after reading your post.

I did craft shows for 10 years making holiday lawn decorations, worked my ass off. I have medical issues that effect my immune system which also causes me to have serious complications at times. I'm also or at least was worse at that time hard headed and refused to take time off if I had work that could be done. Every Christmas and New Years I was getting sick as well as several other times throughout the year. Each time I was either admitted in critical shape or warned it was about to happen. My wife told me every time I was doing it to myself. After Katrina I lost everything so had to stop doing those signs. I'll be damned if I didn't get sick anymore like I was. Shhh don't tell my wife I actually admitted she was right.:laughing: I know I had medical problems that you may not have but it can take a toll on you. My advice plan your time working so you make them all year and your not cramming everything in at one time.

The other consequence to taking your hobby to the making money part is it gets to the point that its no longer fun. Trust me I made from start to finish an estimated 50,000 lawn signs in 10 years, it was no longer any fun. I recently wanted stuff for my yard and have had family and friends asking me to make them again. I want to but I don't trust that I wouldn't put myself right back where I use to be. 

Like I said good luck, make it all year and keep it fun.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Jimbo. said:


> Very nice, that's a lot of turning! How is the tutorial coming along for making one of these?


So, you wanna be a rock star ?, even after seeing this pic?.

I am still taking pics, the process of segmenting, and covering all aspects to minimize problems...takes a lot of pictures.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Very nice work and good luck with it all. I just wanted to give some advice after reading your post.
> 
> I did craft shows for 10 years making holiday lawn decorations, worked my ass off. I have medical issues that effect my immune system which also causes me to have serious complications at times. I'm also or at least was worse at that time hard headed and refused to take time off if I had work that could be done. Every Christmas and New Years I was getting sick as well as several other times throughout the year. Each time I was either admitted in critical shape or warned it was about to happen. My wife told me every time I was doing it to myself. After Katrina I lost everything so had to stop doing those signs. I'll be damned if I didn't get sick anymore like I was. Shhh don't tell my wife I actually admitted she was right.:laughing: I know I had medical problems that you may not have but it can take a toll on you. My advice plan your time working so you make them all year and your not cramming everything in at one time.
> 
> ...


Medically, Im boned. Nerve damage, tendon damage, shoulders, elbows, heck my hands are numb right now, and not the good numb....painfull pins and needles numb.

Be that as it may, I am the stay at home parent, so I get a few hours each day to work, plus I work from [email protected] non stop to [email protected], I dont require much sleep, plus, I found that graveyard shift allows nonstop uninterrupted work to.

I think that one of the things that keeps this from getting stale is everything is a 1 time 1 off build. Yes I am making 30 bowls right now, however because they are a different size, shape, material combo that keep the same old same old to a minimum. I also do alot of flatwork, cabinets, furniture, some repair. I make sure that I reach out into every aspect of woodworking except hand carving....I can hardly sand things, I cant imagine trying to carve. Right now, the hot thing is bowls up here, come January it could be chairs, or kitchens, etc, so I do my best to stay flexible.

Plus, the truly custom designed stuff I do, is mostly for me, my house, kids, etc. I am working on an open segmented burl+natural edge vase for the house, its a long project, however that is my get out of boredom project.

I was a film editor and camera man for many years, I've been published 3 times, I broke out new methods for different editing techniques, I've filmed tv shows, concerts, done alot of cool stuff, that doesn’t hold up to the unlimited creativity of woodworking.

Besides, I have the tools here, time, all I need are consumables...glue, tape, material, etc. Why not use it to make a few bucks on the side to fund the more expensive personal projects, pay the light bill, maybe buy the wife something, spoil the kids......


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I was a stay at home dad as well and liked the long hours, night work etc. 

Again like I said good luck, make them all year and keep it fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe I need help, and intervention or something...lol

Started gluing up the Stave bowls from this weekend I didnt finish, then I turned to the bins I have of segments, and just went to town on rings, and staves..


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Looking great, so far. Individually and collectively. 





__________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

oldmacnut said:


> So, you wanna be a rock star ?, even after seeing this pic?.


I have made a couple now, a checkered one and a mahogany one with 4mm cherry strips between, and found a few problems, first was both bowls were not very round before turning them, maybe I wasn't very careful with my angles, second was how to mount the bottom, just looking for tips, its a nice and quick way to make interesting bowls without using loads of wood.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Jimbo. said:


> I have made a couple now, a checkered one and a mahogany one with 4mm cherry strips between, and found a few problems, first was both bowls were not very round before turning them, maybe I wasn't very careful with my angles, second was how to mount the bottom, just looking for tips, its a nice and quick way to make interesting bowls without using loads of wood.



I have been taking pics for the walkthrough, its the type up that will take awhile. I am and still working on it.

+1 on being able to make bowls with minimal material/scraps/etc.

I have a PDF I found on different bottom methods, I just run my bowls through the planer both top and bottom, and glue the bottom on once flat.

I got everything, all ring pieces, staves, everything from my segment bins glued up yesterday, turned 2 bowls last night before my POS banjo broke yet again, if I can fix it tonight I might turn 4-5 bowls, post some pics.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Be really careful running glued up rings through the planer. There's been several threads here and elsewhere about exploding pieces and/or planers.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Be really careful running glued up rings through the planer. There's been several threads here and elsewhere about exploding pieces and/or planers.



I just had a small maple stave bowl go off like a grenade last night in the planer. One of the many reasons why I want a drum sander instead. However, last year I was planing an Osage Orange chopping block, it caught, got thrown back out of the planer, hit my hand and broke my thumb, I now stand off to the side when using the planer.

I actually hate my planer, really want to get or make a drum sander. Im sick of buying blades for it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*How was the craft fair*

Jim,

I expect I am one of many folks who are wondering how you did at the craft fair. Buyers or tyre-kickers?


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

What are you using to clamp the wood together while the glue drys? I hope it's not just masking tape...that would scare me!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

pvechart said:


> What are you using to clamp the wood together while the glue drys? I hope it's not just masking tape...that would scare me!


I think Jim is just using masking tape.

Clamping of the staves is not easy. It can be done but requires a jig. I think John Lucas made a jig for his long stave based rifle holder lamp.

I have only done one segmented bowl so far. I also just used masking tape. If the joints are tight fitting, the pieces are rubbed together for a few seconds and the masking tape is merely to stop movement.

In my case the pieces were being made into rings. I did clamp the rings.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Check out this video on glue joints. Sounds like you really don't need more as long as you are not seeing too much glue line.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/glue-joint-44950/


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that was a good video


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

*Made me a believer!*



pvechart said:


> What are you using to clamp the wood together while the glue drys? I hope it's not just masking tape...that would scare me!


Based on the video...I guess using the tape provides a safe joint on the segmented bowl sections. I would of never believed it without the video. Thanks for sharing.:smile:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, I just use tape, the compression joint does the job, however for every 6 bowls I usually get 1 that a joint didnt glue up right.


----------

